# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  بتقبلوني بينكم ؟

## BAYAN

ممكن تقبلوني عضوة بينكم ؟


انا اسمي بيان  من اربد بدرس جرافك ديزاين ولقيت المنتدى عن طريق الجوجل  وانا بدور على كلمة ديزاين وحابة استفيد منكم  اذا ماعندكم مانع ؟ :SnipeR (69): 


عندي استفسار كيف بتكبرو الخط ؟ انا بختار الحجم  بس ما بتغير اشي بس بكتبلي سايز بس ما بتغير الحجم  ليش ؟

اسفة طولت عليكم  :4022039350:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا

نورتي المنتدى بيان...

والمكاااان...

بدك تكبري الخط ...ظللي النص وكبري من الاحجام...

بس استني شوي لحد ما تنزل كل العناصر اللي بالصفحة ..رج يكبر ...اكيبييد..

لو ما كبر...(شربييه نيدو :4022039350: )

شرفتي,.....كماان مرة

----------


## mylife079

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيان 

شرفتي المنتدى 

الكل هون برحب فيكي اكيد [/align]

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا ببيان ..._

----------


## zain

اهلا وسهلا فيكي وأكيد رح تنبسطي وترتاحي معنا بأي جامعه تدرسي؟؟؟

----------


## BAYAN

> اهلا وسهلا
> 
> نورتي المنتدى بيان...
> 
> والمكاااان...
> 
> بدك تكبري الخط ...ظللي النص وكبري من الاحجام...
> 
> بس استني شوي لحد ما تنزل كل العناصر اللي بالصفحة ..رج يكبر ...اكيبييد..
> ...




الله يخليك يارب  هلا فهمت يعني قبل ما اطبق اي خيار لازم اظلل النص  :SnipeR (37): 


حلوة هاي نيدو  بس انت الي بتدفع حقوو

----------


## BAYAN

> [align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيان 
> 
> شرفتي المنتدى 
> 
> الكل هون برحب فيكي اكيد [/align]


[align=center]تسلم والمنتدى مشرف بمواضيعه  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حللتِ أهلاً و وطئتِ سهلاً 

منتمنالك إقامة سعيدة بيننا

----------


## BAYAN

> _اهلا وسهلا ببيان ..._




أهلين  قسان 

 هو اسمك عربي ولا شو ؟

----------


## BAYAN

[align=center]


> اهلا وسهلا فيكي وأكيد رح تنبسطي وترتاحي معنا بأي جامعه تدرسي؟؟؟


ان شاء الله انبسط وتنبسطو مني 

انا  ما بحب احكي معلومات عني بالأنترنت سمعت انو خطر  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BAYAN
					


أهلين  قسان 

 هو اسمك عربي ولا شو ؟


....  اسمي غسان_

----------


## BAYAN

> حللتِ أهلاً و وطئتِ سهلاً 
> 
> منتمنالك إقامة سعيدة بيننا


حلوة منك محمد اقامة  يعني بدكم تعطوني غرفة ؟ :SnipeR (16): 

الله يخليك يارب وشكرا

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]100 اهلا وسهلا 
بـــــــــــــ بيان
نوّر المنتدى فيكي[/align]

----------


## BAYAN

> [align=center]100 اهلا وسهلا 
> بـــــــــــــ بيان
> نوّر المنتدى فيكي[/align]


الله يخليكي يارب ومنور بوجودكم

----------


## BAYAN

> _
> 
> ....  اسمي غسان_


يييي انا كتير اسفة انا ماانتبهت على صورة هويتك انا قرأت الي بلأنجليزي  

امانة ما تزعلي انا اسفة عنجد اسفة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يييي انا كتير اسفة انا ماانتبهت على صورة هويتك انا قرأت الي بلأنجليزي  
> 
> امانة ما تزعلي انا اسفة عنجد اسفة


بالاول قسان...وبعدين تزعلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  راحت عليك ياغسان

بيان

----------


## غسان

> بالاول قسان...وبعدين تزعلي  راحت عليك ياغسان
> 
> بيان


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## BAYAN

> بالاول قسان...وبعدين تزعلي  راحت عليك ياغسان
> 
> بيان


ييييييييي  علي  انا محرجة كتير منك غسان سامحني اسفة بس لأني متعودة احكي مع بنات 


واهلا فيك يازهرة  على فكرة انا بحب كثير الزهرة مع الرز كثير زاكية  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ييييييييي  علي  انا محرجة كتير منك غسان سامحني اسفة بس لأني متعودة احكي مع بنات 
> 
> 
> واهلا فيك يازهرة  على فكرة انا بحب كثير الزهرة مع الرز كثير زاكية


هلا فيكي  حبيبتي وانا بحبها كمان :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> ييييييييي  علي  انا محرجة كتير منك غسان سامحني اسفة بس لأني متعودة احكي مع بنات 
> 
> 
> واهلا فيك يازهرة  على فكرة انا بحب كثير الزهرة مع الرز كثير زاكية


انا بحبها مقليه ههههههههههه
اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا بيان

----------


## ابن الاردن

> [align=center]
> 
> ان شاء الله انبسط وتنبسطو مني 
> 
> انا  ما بحب احكي معلومات عني بالأنترنت سمعت انو خطر [/align]


ديري بالك يا بيان لانه الانترنت اله خطر وخاصة اذا كان في مطر 
ههههههههههه
ومره تانية اهلا وسهلا اكيد راح تكوني مبسوطه
 :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## BAYAN

> انا بحبها مقليه ههههههههههه
> اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا بيان



يافهيم هي بتنقلي قبل ماتنعمل مرقة  :SnipeR (16): 

شكرا على الترحيب

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا بيان
بنور المنتدى فيكي

----------


## BAYAN

> اهلا وسهلا بيان
> بنور المنتدى فيكي


يسلمو ياجنتل مان  الله يخليك 


هو انا بقدر احط صورة متل ما انت حاط ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

طبعا بتقدري
شو الصورة الي بدك تحطيها

----------


## ابن الاردن

> يسلمو ياجنتل مان  الله يخليك 
> 
> 
> هو انا بقدر احط صورة متل ما انت حاط ؟


عن اذنك جنتل بدي رد
اولا بتنقري على لوحة التحكم 
تانيا بتختاري تغير الصورة الرمزية 
تالتا يا بتحطي صوره عن جهازك او بتحطي صوره من النت

اذا ما عرفتي ردي خبر :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## BAYAN

> اهلا وسهلا


شكرا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا وسهلا ... بيان

----------


## BAYAN

> عن اذنك جنتل بدي رد
> اولا بتنقري على لوحة التحكم 
> تانيا بتختاري تغير الصورة الرمزية 
> تالتا يا بتحطي صوره عن جهازك او بتحطي صوره من النت
> 
> اذا ما عرفتي ردي خبر


 شكرا انا عملت بحث ولقيت كيف

----------


## BAYAN

> اهلا وسهلا ... بيان


شكرا احمد

----------


## جسر الحياة

*AHLA & SAHLA BAYAN*

 :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

[grade="00008B FF4500 008000 4B0082"]أهلا وسهلا ببيان الامورة
وان شاء الله أطيب الأوقات معنا بالمنتدى
 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18): [/grade]

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## مدحت

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيان نورتي المنتدى وانشاء الله حتكوني مبسوطة معنا

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]طبعا بنقبل ... نورتي المنتدى حبيبتي 

[/align]*

----------


## BAYAN

شكرا على الترحيب الحار  

وان شاء الله بنظل على تواصل  ونفيد بعض

----------


## diyaomari

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بيناتنا

----------

